# What book are you reading...



## N&C (28 Oct 2010)

Need some recommendations!

I have read two fantastic books in the past few weeks-

Room by Emma Donoghue and just last night I finished The Help by Kathryn Stockett. I got totally engrossed in both. But now I am stuck....can't find anything that remotely interests me!!

So what books have the AAM folks on their bedside table at the moment??


----------



## Mpsox (28 Oct 2010)

I'm one of these sad people that has 2-3 books on the go at any one time. Just finished Skippy Dies by Paul Murray, have to say I enjoyed it, especially as it was set in a boarding school, and I went to one, although it did go a wee bit odd in places

If you want a good detective one, myself and my BH are going through a Wallander phase at the minute, (Henning Mankel). I'm also about to start Peter Kays 2nd part of his autobigraphy. Usually have a biography or history book on the go as well and am just finishing one on Joe Torre (ex new York Yankees manager) and am about to start one on the History of the Crusades


----------



## N&C (28 Oct 2010)

Actually I have had the Wallander books recommended to me before. Is there a particular one I should start with?


----------



## fizzelina (28 Oct 2010)

I just finished reading *Last Train From Liguria* by Christine Dwyer Hickey and I LOVED it, really really recommend it. I bought Ghost Light by Joseph O'Connor and I'll take a break for a couple of weeks and read it next month on hols. ps are you male or female, helps with book suggestions I think....


----------



## Firefly (29 Oct 2010)

Recently read "The Popes Children" by David McWilliams - good observations, but that's all it was, observations. Started "The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas" yesterday evening.


----------



## Firefly (29 Oct 2010)

There was another thread about a year ago (?) on people's favourite books - can't seem to find it so if someone can post a link that would be great!


----------



## truthseeker (29 Oct 2010)

The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society by Mary Ann Shaffer and Annie Barrows - very enjoyable. If you liked Room I think you'll like it (I read Room right after it and was mega pleased to have 2 such good ones in a row).


----------



## huskerdu (29 Oct 2010)

Recently finished two good books

The Twin by Gerhard Bakker
Curse the river of time - Per Peterson

Currently reading Ghost light by Joseph OConnor. Good but undecided on whether its great or not


----------



## Mel (29 Oct 2010)

I read 'The Room' recently too, I enjoyed it, but felt it was too 'short' if that makes any sense, I thought the story was over before it really began. 
Read 'Ghost Light' because I loved Star of teh Sea - found this a bit sad, it was heavy going emotionally at times. 
There's an irish author, Mary O'Connor I think, love her books - the lastest was 'So what if I'm Broken' - very heavy subject matter and yet great reading. 
I've picked up The Alchemist again this week, Paolo Cuelho, for inspiration


----------



## Deiseblue (29 Oct 2010)

Just finished twenty thousand roads - a biography of gram parsons , brilliant read.
The two fiction books I read recently were both good - Sebastian Faulks A week in December which details the devious machinations of hedge fund managers and yet is far from dull and Robert Harris's Lustrum , a tale of Roman politics - a kind of Fianna Fail in togas


----------



## N&C (29 Oct 2010)

Great suggestions folks...thanks so much. Will be googling the reviews later!

Mel I totally get what your saying about Room. I felt the same about The Help as well but I think its because I enjoyed them so much I just wanted to keep on reading about their lives. 

With all this rain today I think an open fire and a good book is just the tonic for the evening!


----------



## fizzelina (29 Oct 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> The two fiction books I read recently were both good - Sebastian Faulks A week in December which details the devious machinations of hedge fund managers and yet is far from dull


 
I bought this book last year in hardbook and gave up reading it! Which I have only ever done once before in my life....half way through it and I just couldn't get into it or care about any of the characters which goes to show how different books are to different people. I had bought it as Birdsong by Sebastian is probably my favourite book I ever read and one I have re read many times.
As I mentioned above I bought Ghost Light for my hols but in light of posts above that it's heavy going emotionally I may need to give in and bring the latest ROCK!!


----------



## Vanilla (29 Oct 2010)

Just finished Deaf Sentence, by David Lodge. Very funny.


----------



## Mpsox (29 Oct 2010)

N&C said:


> Actually I have had the Wallander books recommended to me before. Is there a particular one I should start with?


 
Not sure, I started with one at the end and am back reading one he wrote in the early 90s now. They're all stand alone stories, it's just that the characters background circumstances change a bit.

I know it's off topic, but if anyone is sitting in on a Saturday night, the Swedish version(not the kenneth Brannagh version) of Wallander is on BBC 4 at 9pm, possibly the best programme on telly at the minute.


----------



## lfcjfc (30 Oct 2010)

Just finished Shantaram by George David Roberts a few weeks ago  - a hefty tome but the best read in ages.
Currently have two on the go. The Slap by Christos Tsiolkas - interesting book in that it depicts Australian society very differently from all these "move to Australia" programs that are currently on the TV with their "shiny happy people" on their BBQ all day long. Not a riveting read though.
Also reading Wasters by Shane Ross (and someone else). I hadnt read a "why the economy is fecked book" in a long time!


----------



## AgathaC (30 Oct 2010)

Just finished The Guernsey Literary & Potato Peel Pie Society, loved it. Recently read 84 Charing Cross Road-which is similarly based on letters, enjoyed that too. Like other posters here, I usually have a number of books on the go, all at once. I read The Help, a couple of months ago, liked it, but think it should have been longer! I'm not sure what I will read next, might try some of the recommendations here.


----------



## Ciaraella (30 Oct 2010)

Just started Harry Potter and the order of the Phoenix, i'm a late convert to the Harry Potter books! 
Also just started the third book in the millenium trilogy, not normally my bag but have enjoyed them so far.
Just got the latest Stephen Hawking book so gearing my brain up to dive into that


----------



## BillK (30 Oct 2010)

"The Elegance of the Hedgehog"

Can't remember the author at the moment.


----------



## gipimann (30 Oct 2010)

I'm reading and enjoying "The Book Thief" by Markus Zusak.


----------



## fizzelina (1 Nov 2010)

BillK said:


> "The Elegance of the Hedgehog"
> 
> Can't remember the author at the moment.


 
Oh I am trudging through this since April and cannot get anyway involved or enjoy it........I have read 2 books in the middle as I just can't seem to finish this one. I am half way through and tempted to give up.......


----------



## Nedtastic (1 Nov 2010)

Duma Key - Stephen King ..... Didn't think I was gonna like it from the wiki review but am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## michaelm (1 Nov 2010)

N&C said:


> Need some recommendations!


I liked Matt Ridley's: The Rational Optimist, but it may not be the type of book you are looking for.


----------



## truthseeker (1 Nov 2010)

gipimann said:


> I'm reading and enjoying "The Book Thief" by Markus Zusak.


 
Brilliant - I loved this - really loved it.


----------



## Mpsox (1 Nov 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Brilliant - I loved this - really loved it.


 
+1 on that, really good


----------



## Firefly (1 Nov 2010)

Firefly said:


> Started "The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas" yesterday evening.



Finished it last night. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Purple (2 Nov 2010)

Just finished "The Great Upheaval" by Jay Winik. It's about the years 1788 to 1800 and covers the French and American Revolutions and what was going on in Russia under Catherine the Great at the same time. Brilliant.
It shows how fragile democracy is (and how dangerous the mob is).
I've just started "Catherine the Great & Potemkin" by Simon Sebag Montefiore. I knew very little about Potemkim (or Catherine the Great) 'till I read the last book, now I need to know more.


----------



## TarfHead (2 Nov 2010)

I recently finished reading '_Brooklyn_' by Colm Toibin.

I was surprised that I enjoyed, if that doesn't sound perverse. I am usually wary of books that have been nominated for literary awards; I'm more low-brow than that . But, I enjoyed the pace and the style of _Brooklyn_ and finished it in a couple of days.


----------



## Firefly (2 Nov 2010)

Purple said:


> Just finished "The Great Upheaval" by Jay Winik. It's about the years 1788 to 1800 and covers the French and American Revolutions and what was going on in Russia under Catherine the Great at the same time. Brilliant.



I know you're a bit of a history buff , but would you recommend this book to the "general public"?


----------



## Firefly (2 Nov 2010)

Started Ronan O'Gara's book last night. No booker prize I imagine, from the first few pages!


----------



## BillK (2 Nov 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Oh I am trudging through this since April and cannot get anyway involved or enjoy it........I have read 2 books in the middle as I just can't seem to finish this one. I am half way through and tempted to give up.......


 

Stick with it; it's a brilliant book if finished; you have to read it all to truly appreciate it.


----------



## Purple (3 Nov 2010)

Firefly said:


> I know you're a bit of a history buff , but would you recommend this book to the "general public"?



Yes, definitely. Just because I am interested in History doesn’t mean I know much about it  This book if very readable and puts our whole modern way of government into context.
It also shows up some huge ironies such as the American Republican party being founded by what in today’s terms would be regarded as a bunch of socialists.


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Nov 2010)

Nice one Purple, just ordered that off Abe Books for about €6.50.
I've read a few Adam Zamoyski books which tackled the same period which were very good too.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search/ref=sr_tc_2_0?rh=i%3Astripbooks%2Ck%3AAdam+Zamoyski&keywords=Adam+Zamoyski&ie=UTF8&qid=1288874812&sr=8-2-ent&field-contributor_id=B001IXO6UI


----------



## Firefly (4 Nov 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> Nice one Purple, just ordered that off Abe Books for about €6.50.



+1 ..690 pages too...it better be good!


----------



## Purple (4 Nov 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Birdsong by Sebastian is probably my favourite book I ever read


+1 (almost), Great book.


----------



## Firefly (4 Nov 2010)

Anyone have the AAM link to the " your top 5 books" (or something similiar) link - could be useful for the Crimo stocking list!


----------



## Purple (21 Nov 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> Nice one Purple, just ordered that off Abe Books for about €6.50.
> I've read a few Adam Zamoyski books which tackled the same period which were very good too.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search/ref=sr_tc_2_0?rh=i%3Astripbooks%2Ck%3AAdam+Zamoyski&keywords=Adam+Zamoyski&ie=UTF8&qid=1288874812&sr=8-2-ent&field-contributor_id=B001IXO6UI



Zamoyski's books look good. Which ones would you recommend?


----------



## Elphaba (21 Nov 2010)

Just finished a week in December...by Sebastien Faulks, which really encompasses the times we live in. Also recommend..The Slap..which was unputdownable, and scandalously (is that a word?) shocking!
It centers around a child that was slapped at a bbq and the lives of all the people involved...each character makes you question your own beliefs...so the story really engages you.


----------



## Complainer (21 Nov 2010)

Elphaba said:


> . Also recommend..The Slap..which was unputdownable, and scandalously (is that a word?) shocking!
> It centers around a child that was slapped at a bbq and the lives of all the people involved...each character makes you question your own beliefs...so the story really engages you.


Very enjoyable - particularly for someone at the same life stage as many of the main characters (mid 40s, young kids).

All the characters were quite flawed - I couldn't really like any of them, but I did enjoy the book.


----------



## circle (22 Nov 2010)

fizzelina said:


> I had bought it as Birdsong by Sebastian is probably my favourite book I ever read and one I have re read many times.


 
If you liked Birdsong, you might enjoy the Regeneration series by Pat Barker. All about the shell-shocked WW1 poets and their psychiatric treatment.


----------



## levelpar (25 Nov 2010)

Have John mcGahern's" The Barracks" on my bedside locker since early October. 

The most boring book I ever struggled to read.


----------



## thedaras (25 Nov 2010)

Am reading once again " Queen bee Wanna be", it gives a fascinating insight into the lives of young girls and how they view their peer groups , how they interact and why they do so with a certain group/s..very informative.


----------



## DB74 (26 Nov 2010)

Currently reading The Dark Tourist by Dom Joly - it's a bit low-brow so wouldn't be a for a lot of you intellectuals.

Joly was brought up in Lebanon in the 70s and decided to visit other places which wouldn't normally be on a tourist's most popular destinations. He visits Iran, US (to visist assassination sites), Cambodia, Chernobyl, North Korea and somewhere else I can't think of.

It's quite good, funny in parts and sad in others (especially the chapter about Cambodia). Some bits in the US are incredible, such as his detention in immigration because he had been in Iran and is from Lebanon, and the part in Dallas where he is chased from the Book Depository (from where Oswald shot JFK - allegedly) because he tries to take a photo from an adjoining window.


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Nov 2010)

Purple said:


> Zamoyski's books look good. Which ones would you recommend?


 
Sorry for the delay in getting back.

1812 is a fascinating account of Napoleon's ill-fated attack on Russia, at times I felt there were too many first-hand accounts included, but that was outweighed by so many of them being amazing. 


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Holy-Madnes...=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1290776804&sr=1-9

Holy Madness was more an overview of the whole revolutionary movements in Europe (and worldwide) but very interesting too. I'm hoping to start Rites of Peace in the New Year (when I've finished the book you recommended).


----------



## Vanilla (26 Nov 2010)

Just finished the Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society, a light read with some interesting historical references.


----------



## Deiseblue (26 Nov 2010)

Currently reading the complete Sherlock Holmes with prints from the Strand magazine , might take me some time - over 1400 pages , a snip at euro 8.50 in Waterstones.

I have Johnny Giles autobiography in reserve , the best player I ever saw in an Irish jersey.


----------



## Kiddo (27 Nov 2010)

Just started Any Known Blood by Lawrence Hill. His "The Book of Negros" was one of the best I've read in a long time.


----------



## PMU (30 Nov 2010)

Just started 'Richard M Nixon - Life in Full' by Conrad Black.  There are still a few copies on sale in the discount bookshop on Merrion Row at €7.99.


----------



## Caveat (30 Nov 2010)

DB74 said:


> Currently reading The Dark Tourist by Dom Joly - it's a bit low-brow so wouldn't be a for a lot of you intellectuals.


 
Low brow? depends what you mean I suppose but I'm surprised - Dom is a clever guy.


----------



## Purple (30 Nov 2010)

Caveat said:


> Low brow? depends what you mean I suppose but I'm surprised - Dom is a clever guy.



+1, that's on my list. I find that sort of book very interesting.


----------



## DB74 (30 Nov 2010)

Don't get me wrong - the book is great

But in comparison to books about the French and/or American Revolutions and Napoleon fighting Russia it's quite low-brow.


----------



## N&C (30 Nov 2010)

TarfHead said:


> I recently finished reading '_Brooklyn_' by Colm Toibin.
> 
> I was surprised that I enjoyed, if that doesn't sound perverse. I am usually wary of books that have been nominated for literary awards; I'm more low-brow than that . But, I enjoyed the pace and the style of _Brooklyn_ and finished it in a couple of days.


 

Loved this book, have never read any other Toibin books but this was recommended to me by a few people. Like you, I read it in a few days...totally engrossed.


----------



## Caveat (1 Dec 2010)

N&C said:


> Loved this book, have never read any other Toibin books


 
I think he's brilliant.

Read _The Sou_th and _The Heather Blazing_ a good few years ago and loved them - particularly The South, which I think was his first one.

So many underrated exquisitely lyrical and evocative Irish authors - William Trevor is another. John McGahern too.


----------



## fizzelina (1 Dec 2010)

TarfHead said:


> I recently finished reading '_Brooklyn_' by Colm Toibin.
> 
> I was surprised that I enjoyed, if that doesn't sound perverse. I am usually wary of books that have been nominated for literary awards; I'm more low-brow than that . But, I enjoyed the pace and the style of _Brooklyn_ and finished it in a couple of days.


 
I also LOVED this book it was so unputdownable.
I only found out this week that Joseph O Connor is Sinead O' Connor's brother.......never realised. What a talented family.


----------



## Perplexed (1 Dec 2010)

I'm reading "Brooklyn" at the moment. Keeping me awake far too late ! 

I read _Heather Blazing_ and _The Blackwater Lighhouse_ as well.  All very enjoyable.


----------



## Caveat (1 Dec 2010)

Actually forgot to mention - I have _The Master_ by my bed (that's a book by Colm Toibin, not a hired S&M guy) but haven't picked it up in a few months. Can't really get into it unfortunately.


----------



## Firefly (17 Dec 2010)

Purple said:


> Just finished "The Great Upheaval" by Jay Winik. It's about the years 1788 to 1800 and covers the French and American Revolutions and what was going on in Russia under Catherine the Great at the same time. Brilliant.



Only arrived yesterday so hopefully will make a stab at it over the Crimbo.


----------

